# VIP211K Volume Controllable?



## matt314159 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey folks, I have a dilemma. I sort of think I might be screwed here, but let me set up the situation and see if I can get some advice from y'all. 

In our living room I have a VIP211K receiver and a Philips 42" 1080p LCD (42PFL7432D). 

The speakers on the TV are nothing to write home about. I have a yamaha audio receiver and a pair of bookshelf speakers I want to hook up to it, but I'm running into a problem, and that is ease of use for my family. 

Ideally, I'd like the Dish remote to be the one remote that everyone uses. They like it already and it's what they're used to using. But the remote seems to only control the TV volume. I'd like to see if I can either 1) program the dish remote so that the volume buttons control the VOL +/- on my audio receiver INSTEAD of my TV or, 2) set the receiver so that the vol +/- buttons on the remote actually control the volume that the 211 outputs to the audio receiver. 

I'm just dealing in stereo here, so there's nothing really fancy. I just want volume up / down without having to use a seperate remote or buy an expensive pronto....I don't really even want to buy a harmony if I don't have to because my use is so narrow that I wouldn't really benefit much from it. 

I also looked to see if my tv had a variable headphone jack, because then I could use a 1/8" to RCA cable and just output the sound from the TV out the headphone jack and control the volume via the TV, but the headphone jack is static, with the volume adjustments about five menus deep into the system settings of the TV, so that's out. 

I feel like i've about exhausted all my options, and might have to break down and get a Harmony remote, but I thought I'd ask first. the most ideal setup would be to program my dish remote so that the VOL +/- buttons send the +/- for the Yamaha receiver's audio....second best option would be to have it change the volume that the 211 outputs to the yamaha....finally, the least satisfactory option would be to retire the dish remote and custom-program a Logitech Harmony or similar remote to take over all the functions. But I don't want to do that if I don't have to since the family already has the DVR buttons on the dish remote memorized and uses them all the time. I'm worried they would freak out if I foist another remote onto them. 

I'm open to any and all suggestions, and I think you all in advance!

-Matt


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

1. No Dish (or DirecTV) receivers have variable level audio outputs, and in fact to have them would be a very poor design for technical reasons which I won't get into here.

2. If you can program your existing Dish remote to run your AV receiver (the AUX button), then there is a code you can enter that will use the AUX codes for volume and mute no matter what mode the remote is in.

3. If #2 doesn't work, you can buy a v21.0 remote from Dish which is a *learning* remote, and thus can be programmed to work with any IR-controlled equipment as long as you have the factory remote.

4. Harmony.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> 1. No Dish (or DirecTV) receivers have variable level audio outputs, and in fact to have them would be a very poor design for technical reasons which I won't get into here.
> 
> 2. If you can program your existing Dish remote to run your AV receiver (the AUX button), then there is a code you can enter that will use the AUX codes for volume and mute no matter what mode the remote is in.
> 
> ...


I would strongly recommend one of the Harmony remotes.
I bought mine so my wife could better control my setup. DVD VCR all of which use different inputs on our TV.
I have a harmony 880 remote and it controles every thing.
you program it over the internet. The Harmony remotes can control almost every thing that does IR control. 
I would go to Amazon or E-bay to look for one. 
I bought mine from Amazon.
Good luck


----------



## matt314159 (Feb 11, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> 2. If you can program your existing Dish remote to run your AV receiver (the AUX button), then there is a code you can enter that will use the AUX codes for volume and mute no matter what mode the remote is in.


#2 sounds like exactly what I am wanting, but I did not see it in the documentation, nor have I run across it in my searches. Could you link me to where the info is on that?

*edit* I got lucky on a google search for 5.3IR Aux Volume (didn't think to search for aux before)



> i have a 508 receiver with the newer 6.2 remote and i found this to work for me.*1.5, 3.0, 3.1, 4.0, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3, 6.0, 6.2, 6.3, 8.0 Universal Remotes Only
> 
> The 'out of the box' setup for these universal remotes is for the volume control to default to TV mode when it is programmed to a TV, even when in SAT or VCR mode. The AUX mode, when programmed, will control volume on the auxiliary equipment.
> 
> ...


hopefully this works with the 5.3 IR, which I am 90% sure is the remote I have. If not, and they're all universal, I can probably pick up a compatible one on ebay. since it's almost 2am I am going to bed, but will mess with it more in the morning.

Thanks for your responses, gentlemen, I do appreciate it!


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

I tried and it works well.
Thanks for the info.


----------

